# LogO's in the AF and Navy Reserves



## catalyst (10 Apr 2006)

So I was on base in Victoria, and heard my military callling (that and hte three sea-king sightings). I'm looking towards the AF/Naval reserves in Victoria until I finish my schooling - are there many LogO positions available in reserve squadrons/ships?


----------



## Neill McKay (11 Apr 2006)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> So I was on base in Victoria, and heard my military callling (that and hte three sea-king sightings). I'm looking towards the AF/Naval reserves in Victoria until I finish my schooling - are there many LogO positions available in reserve squadrons/ships?



Naval Reserve units are called Divisions.  There are Log Os on the Naval Reserve, but I coulsn't say how many.  I suspect every Division has some (and I further suspect that Victoria has one of the larger NAVRES Divisions in the country), but will defer to someone more knowledgable on the numbers.


----------



## Rhibwolf (11 Apr 2006)

Someone at HMCS MALAHAT, the Naval Reserve Division in Victoria could answer exactly how many Log O's are employed there, but there are also reserve Log Os posted into positions on bases across the country - they are not strictly limited to the NRDs.  A quick visit to the recruiters is your best bet.
Good luck


----------

